# The right breed Birman or Ragdoll, Male or female



## smelb5 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a couple of questions ..... I have a boy blue mitted ragdoll. He is VERY independent…. Doesn’t sit on laps, doesn’t snuggle is quite happy to be off on his own! I want another kitty hopefully will be more affectionate and more of a lap kitty. Would you recommend a ragdoll or Birman breed for what we are looking for? 

I was also under the impression it was best to get a male cat because I thought they did best in multi pet households…. But someone just told me to make sure I don’t get another male kitty because of domination issues. I also always thought males were more affectionate than females…… 

Is a boy or a girl / Birman or Ragdoll a better idea for our family situation and what we are looking for…?.. I have 3 kids an a puppy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You really have to meet the kitty to decide. Cinderella doesn't act like the books say Birmans should. (Apparently she hasn't read it.) But she didn't have a great life before she adopted me, either. She's very much like your little Ragdoll boy, no laps, keeps to herself. We were closer when she was the only cat. 

We have a whole thread about whether males are more cuddly. Didn't help to answer the question at all.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

On the topic of gender- plenty of people will swear by the cuddliness of male cats (I being one of those people) while others will say the same thing about females. It depends on the cat, really. Now if it were an un-altered male, I would definitely think there could be some domination issues between two males. However, once they are neutered this shouldn't be a problem, unless you have a very dominant cat.


----------

